# Small Boat Offshore



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

Hey do any of ya'll guys out there who run bayboats ever go offshore with you boat? If so what type of boat do ya'll guys have. Just currious cause i have wanted to go offshore but at the time only have a 21'Kenner. Just wana fish for kings and snapper when season comes. Any pointers or tips?


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Pick your days and have all the needed safety items handy!!!

I have fished out to 25miles beside an ElPesqudior (sp) and those babies have zero sides!!!

Don't venture out until may or june when the weather settles but by then your good to go !


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

I agree with jtburf, you can go when it is flat. I fish often out of my buddy's 23 CC that is made for out there and we definitely have to pick our days. Dot all your i's and cross all your t's, then wait for the glassy days.


----------



## Flounder Bed (Feb 1, 2005)

I have been 40+ miles in my 21' carolina skiff. get yourself a rig hook or a bunch of anchor rope.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

When I got back the dock later summer last year on a ice cream day and talked to 5 guys that had fished all day about 40 miles out on a 21' Gulf Coast. To me that is crazy cause I feel 5 people in my 24' cuddy to too many.

But I know several people that fish from bay boats on smooth days. Just be careful and wear you vest and you should be fine as long as you don't do anything crazy.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

*60 miles plus*

We've had my 21' baystealth out over 60 a few times. We fish the SKA and sometimes it takes a little more range to get to the big kings. We always have extra gas with us. You just have to be confidennt in you equipment. This year we will be fishing out of a 23' Fountain. Our range just increased alot.


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

I go offshore all the time in my 19.6 Aquasport. 40+ offshore in rought weather has been done. Look for the good days and buddy boat. SAFTY SAFTY SAFTY when you need it is the wrong time to look for it. If you ever want to buddy boat ask here there a lot of people that go out from here and will buddy.. what size tank do you have? motor? etc?


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Two Words, BUDDY BOAT, everyone here knows that even on the best of days, something can go wrong, and being 30+ miles out when it happens just aint a good thing. Its always good to have another set of eyes, as well as radio, in the event something does happen. Also, make sure all equiptment is in good working order, Ive heard of folks jury rigging something before going out, I would rather make sure that when my life depends on it that everything is working the way its supposed to. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

When I do over night trips I like to have a 12 hour window of calm weather after the planned arrival time incase I have to limp in on one motor......it might be a good idea for you to plan you offshore trips the same way. Then if you have a problem you will hopefully have a window of decent weather to be towed or rescued in.


Prepare for the worst...then you're not surprised by it when it happens.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I have an 18 foot skiff, been 25 miles out numerous times I check weather online, offline, on the radio, etc.. Also keep someone at home plugged into the weather radar so they can call if anything pops up. Met a 14ft jon boat about 20 miles out of SLP one day. They hailed us over to get directions back to the pass. They also had about a 5ft mahi in the boat... Crazy? Yes. I think some flats boats make good offshore boats. No sides means 100% self bailing. Hard to sink something that won't hold water!


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

Dad and I fish out of his 21' Logic and have fished Tequila and Cervesa out of Freeport and the Breaks out of POC. Have a float plan, all safety equip., plenty of fuel, and try like crazy to get a buddy boat. Make sure you have the experienced people with you to show you the techniques for the area and such.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I just sold my 18' Kenner and went offshore numerous times i it on the right days. IMO the kenners are some of the best handling bay boats for offshore if that makes any sense. They really do take the waves good. However you still have to pick your days.


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

just ask some one to buddy boat.anyone here will help...


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

16' Aquasport at 25+ miles!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i gotta ask............you and your buddy bay boat both heavily loaded, both go 50 nm out. you lose a motor(your only). seas get big maybe 4-5' .you start taking on water, remember low freeboard ?............now what..............????????????


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I have made several trips offshore in a 24' Carolina Skiff. You really have to pick your days. File a float plan with somebody you trust. Redundancy on safety equipment is a great idea. Make **** sure that your engine is maintained properly and is in perfect running order. Having a buddy boat is never a bad idea. Watch the sky for possible storms and do not take any chances. Carry a good drift anchor and at least 150' of anchor line, or more if you plan on going any deeper. The very best thing to do is start closer in and find your comfort zone. In every subsequent trip you can stretch it out a little further, but do not get carried away.

In a bay boat, you realistically cannot get far enough out to get into a lot of nice keeper snapper though. I am not saying that you will not find them. What I am saying is that by the time the weather calms down enough to safely take a bay boat offshore, most of the closer spots will be picked over for red snapper. You can drift or slow troll rigs for kings and troll weedlines for Ling, Dolphin and Tripletail. There is plenty of great fishing within 30 miles from freeport to be had from a bayboat. The farthest I have had the skiff out was to tall rock, and that was pushing the envelope IMHO. 

The good news is that you will burn much less fuel in a bayboat going offshore than our deep v brothers. the biggest problem (especially in a Carolina Skiff) is that you will move much slower and much more painfully. Did I say watch the sky for any signs of a t-storm?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I have seen them out there lots of times, skiff types. I would not do it though. I have a comfort level and that is not in it. I want some sides, size and so fort and so on. To each there own though. I fyou really want to get into the offshore fishing and bay fishing get something that is more suited for both. the kenners arent too bad at all though. Make sure it is calm though. With a good window like Capt C said.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

My boat is and motor are both '96, but for you who asked about fuel/ and motor size. I have 50ga. fuel tank ana yamaha proV200. any one able to estimate what kinda range i have?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I would say at the very best, 150 miles total! That's 3mpg which would be very good!!!


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Realistically, you're probably more like 1.5MPG. I'd stay inside of 25 miles. 1/3 out, 1/3 back and 1/3 in reserve in case it gets snotty. You should plan your range based on the most typical conditions, not the best possible. If you're going to try pushing things a bit then you really need a fuel flow meter so you'll know where your limits really are.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

now for kings do ya'll troll or just drift?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Several years ago we were anchoring up on the Flower Gardens at about 7:30pm - 8:00pm in a 46 Hatteras, when a 22 ft. Boston Whaler trolled a couple of circles around us and then achored up about 200 yards down. He had two 55 gallon drums of gas on his bow. Now this, IMO is, frickin' crazy!!! But, it goes to show it can be done.

On the other hand, I don't know whether he made it back or not.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

both. I prefer to drift down current of rigs. Use a drift sock, plenty of chum (I love the Chum-Churn), and a couple of flat lines with cigar minnows or sardines. I see plenty of people catch kings by slow trolling russell lures and/ or rapalas.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

I have had excellent luck using ribbon fish, either drifting or trolling!!


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

"flat lines" is this just the line leader and bait w/o weight? also for bait is it just frozen cigar minnows, sardines, and ribbong fish, or do ya'll use live bait?


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

High freeboard, deep vee hull, and a good Sea Anchor (preferably) one that is oversized for your boat. The last thing you need is an *****$ to the sea's when you have a low riding transom and it gets rough and your engine quits.
Point the nose into the seas and tie that Sea Anchor to the bow chock let out 25 ft of line and hold on.
The main thing is that you need to visualize bad scenarios and what you will do when it happens. Everyone on your boat has an "emergency station" and what they will do when the fit hits the shan ! I usually roll with 3 people on board and we all have our responsibilities if things get bad. One man pilots the boat, one man is standing by ready to toss the Sea anchor or hard anchor if needed, the other man is the "floater" (no punn)he lays out and does whatever is needed, bail water, keep the deck clear of anything that could pose a hazard, because,, no matter how tight you pack your gear it WILL come loose in a hard blow.
Anything other than a deep vee hull will be torture on you and your back unless it is mirror flat. Be careful with those Center Consoles , If you plow that bow into the face of a 6-10 foot sea it will scoop up water like a giant ladel, Ive been there and it sux to high heaven.
Dont get skeeered ! keep a cool head and keep in mind boats are designed to float ! 
Been in a couple of situations when the newbies on brd crapped their collective pants and started screaming for Jesus cuz they thought we were going down !! Cool heads always prevail.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

BiteEmNBeatEm said:


> "flat lines" is this just the line leader and bait w/o weight? also for bait is it just frozen cigar minnows, sardines, and ribbong fish, or do ya'll use live bait?


Flat line is typically a term for fishing in the upper 1/3 of the water column. Sometimes no weight and others 1 oz. or so. Bait is all of the above and any blue runners you can catch. Almost any live bait in the 6"-14" will draw strikes from kings.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Here is a useful site to get you started www.leadertec.com/rignatbaits_index.html

Also, www.fishdancer.net/kingfish_kollege.htm is a great site but it looks like the site has a problem because the content is missing. Check back with it frequently, maybe they will fix it!!!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Kings are not very picky. Live bait is best, but frozen bait works well too. I like to use the pre-made pro kingfish leaders. I buy them at Fishing Tackle Unlimited but have seen them at bass pro shops as well. They have a single hook and a treble "stinger" hook. Tie the leader to your main line and have at it. The stinger hook really comes in handy when the Kings are prone to grab the back of the bait. It improves your hook up ratios, but you really have to be careful when landing the fish because of the extra hooks flying around.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

If the current is slack, put a popping cork on your kingfish rig. And..if it is that slack, you can bottom fish in 70' of water with a Curado and a leadhead. 5# snaps on a trout rod is stupid fun.

As far as range, what I did was increase my trip distance gradually. First couple of trips were jetty trips and the next few were less than 15 miles out. I am now comfortable running 80 miles round trip (by the GPS trip meter) on a 65 gallon cell. It took 2.5 years to get to that comfort level. There are lots of fishing holes within 20miles of every pass. The big boys usually blow right over these looking for the cobalt water. Kingfish, snapper, and tripletail are happy in green water. When I go to my favorite fishing hole, I use 24 to 30 gallons for the day and I can be fishing 1 hour after I launch.

Speaking of green water, this month is the start of sheephead season. They are better food than many "sport" fish and you may luck into a pompano while dangling a fresh shrimp near a rig leg.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

One of the other things, make sure everybody on your boat knows proper use of the radio, where all emergency gear is stowed and what to do in case the captain becomes disabled. When I first went fishing aboard the Team Sponge, the first thing Jerry did was give me a rundown on what gear was where, what to grab in an emergency, what channel to call out a mayday on, the proper way to summen help etc... Gave me a very huge boost of confidence fishing with someone who is totally prepared in case of an offshore emergency,


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The real experienced anglers keep a case of beer in a crawfish sack in one of the dry bins. On a hot August morning, you can wave a majic wand over that beer and make it turn into a sack full of shrimp.


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

For those of you carrying extra fuel on deck: How are you storing/securing it and what kind of pump do you use to get it into the boat fuel tank? I've carried an extra 6 gal. in a plastic gas tank which seems to work fine, but I've never had to use it either. Not sure I'd want to be pouring fuel in a funnel in a 3 foot chop.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Over the past two years we've started fishing offshore out to about 18 miles in our 17.5 scout. There are PLENTY of fish to catch within 20 miles of any pass in Texas. As for snapper fishing in close you have to pick the lesser known spots but even the rigs will have some keepers around. Last summer we had a 10+ lb snapper in our chum at a very heavily fished rig about 14 mi out of Galveston.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I have a 20 ft baystealth and have been out about 30 mi. which is my personal limit. As everyone has said, watch the weather and pick your days. I usually catch a few days in July or Aug. when it is flat. We have caught plenty of kings, small but legal snapper and dorado around weed lines. If you want some eating fish, throw a few triggers in the box.


----------



## mako (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a 21' Kenner that I used to take offshore all the time. That was before I had a larger boat but it was great. It is important to pick your days and summer is the time to go. My friends and I have been up to 35 miles offshore just using the boat compass. But, I have also fished the gulf my whole life, I am only 24 but you get the point. On those glass calm days you have more than enough boat to get out there and have some fun chasing mackeral or bottom fishing. If you have any more questions feel free to pm.
Gabe


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

First off, I will not say how far I have gone in my little boat, but it was offshore over a mile. That is enough said, but pick your days and use some common sense. Preferrably more than I use. As for the gas cans I would carry up to 6, 5 gallon cans just to be safe. A bungee cord works great to keep them in place after they have been emptied, but rope worked better when they were full. By the way, NEVER let kids bungee and tie anything onto a swim platform. It can ruin your day and really make someone elses! We lost a loaded ice chest about 4 in the morning before we made it very far past the jetties.


----------



## SteveB (Jun 4, 2004)

*You would be surprised..*

You would be surprised what types of boats you would see on a calm summer day in the Gulf. I have seen plenty of bay boats out there and they seem to be okay. I even saw an aluminum pontoon party barge 15 miles out one time. Back in the '70s when my dad started taking me fishing offshore, we fished the Tenneco rigs (20 miles out) in a 18 ft trihull runabout without a radio, gps, or a self bailing cockpit, only a compass and we made it back home every time. If you fish Freeport, there is some great spots like the Middle Banks less than 10 miles out. I have caught big kings, ling, sharks, jacks, and a 20 lb dolphin there. I say go for it, once you feel the pull of a big king you won't want to go back to the bay catching trout.

Steve


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

*Some people are crazy*

I have fished up to 10 miles out in my 19' Bluewave but I pick my days carefully.
Back in 82 or 83 I was fishing about 5 miles out of Port A and we saw some guys in a 16' aluminum flat bottom out by one of the rigs--the most amazing thing was they landed a small sail just a few hundred yards away from us and minutes later I had one follow my ribbon fish to the boat but noticed it too late. This is the only time I have ever seen a sail in Texas as I never make it out far enough.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

30 gal. poly drums ratchet-strapped where ever you have the room and a hand pump w/hose that fits the barrel fitting.


----------



## Pescadorable (Sep 15, 2004)

I fish out of my El Pescador (24') up to 20 miles. Plenty of good fish to catch on nice days. The high bow and self-bailing deck make for a safe boat. My last bay boat (20' Bay Stealth) was no treat when the waves got steep...the bow was way too low. We took a lot of water that drained into the bilge. 
I have a VHF (and a handheld backup) and GPS (and a handheld backup). I also have a membership to Vessel Assist to tow my sorry a** in if I get in trouble! 
Good luck!


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

we fished a 18 side winder up to 20 miles , got a glacier bay with honda's neaver need extra fuel out to 60 miles . go to napa and buy a chevy fuel pump conect both battery and fuelhoses long and pump away out of poly barrels . rachect strap extra fuel off on cleats


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

I saw a guy 2 years ago about 30 miles out in a 16ft flat bottom with 25 hp Merc. Not a risk I would take.


----------



## SurfMeister (Aug 5, 2004)

*Know Your Limits!!!*

Know what you, your crew, & boat and can handle and work your way out. I have a 21 ft. boat and the first time I took it out I went 25 miles out to Double Yellow. A week after that I went 30 miles in 3-4 footers. Then went out with Snagged a few times and got used to the boat and what she can do. I am now ready to head to Southern or Aransas this season. Have a good radio, safety gear, & most of all STAY CALM. And I always wear a PFD offshore while the boat is underway. God is going to punch your ticket when he wants too, but you have to believe in all that fate **** and things happen for a reason stuff. Be prepared, be safe, & have fun. But most of all be SAFE. I always joke about a successful offshore fishing trip is when everyone reaches the dock alive and unharmed.......catching fish is a bonus. SM


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*Pick the days*

40 to 60 miles is not bad if the day is right in a smaller boat. Just have to be patient and wait till the time is right for the longer trips. This is at Tall Rock last summer, on days like this you can go as far as you have fuel and guts to go.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*My first offshore trip in the Kenner...*

20 miles out of Galveston last summer. It was a slick, hot day. I did the buddy boat thing with Fishnut in his 21' Kenner. We all caught Kings and a few Spanish Mackeral. Loads of fun. Can't wait to do it again this summer. The "deck hand" list is already getting long. 62 miles round trip (including two stops at rigs and some trolling) with plenty of gas to spare (60 gallon tank). Thanks Matt for taking the picture.
Mike


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

*Yeah that was one fun day...*

I'm getting the itch bad to do that again but we need to wait a few more months. This year we will have to have a Small boat small offshore gathering maybe out there... LOL

20 to 25 is about my range unless I can figure a way to carry the extra fuel better since I only have a 35 gallon tank. 

FN


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

A small boat group trip would be good. Freeport is a much better place than Galveston for small boats. There is much more structure within 25 miles, plus the water is deeper. 

I hope the weather is more cooperative this year.


----------



## locochon (Feb 16, 2005)

i went out several times last year in my 15' shallow sport no sides and went about 20 miles out of port mansfield. i know it was a stupid thing to do but it was like glass all day and when i came back with a limit of snapper my dad called me an idiot then fired up the grill for the snapper. i just kept an eye on the winds and my vhf marine forcast and was ok


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

We should plan the trip for port mansfield. Deep water within 20 miles.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

*Port Mansfield:*

I will be down there April 1-3. I will be trout fishing most likely, but hope to get offshore if the weather cooperates. That inlet can get pretty hairy for small boats. I hope the wind lays down for me though. That might be asking for too much that time of the year.


----------



## cougar (Jun 15, 2004)

I think the small boat group trip is a great idea. I just picked up a 20' sea hunt cc. 

I can help plan.


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Small boat gathering would be cool.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I wont be in a small boat but I will show up with a big one. That is if it is in Port A or Port Mansfield.


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

I would be in on that..


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

Argo said:


> We should plan the trip for port mansfield. Deep water within 20 miles.


Whats the depth like?


----------



## b56 (Feb 8, 2005)

I've had my 24' El Pescador out 40 miles. That is my limit with a 55 gallon tank without taking extra fuel. In a bay boat, it's the ride home that is rough. The boat wants to ride the waves like a surf board with its flat bottom.


----------



## bburge (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll be running out of San Luis this spring/summer and will be looking for buddies. Let me know if you're headed out.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Choose your day and go for it. This pic was taken 40mi out of SLP.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

17, Sea Hunt


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Nice pic Capsized.....water looks great. That's the kind of days I look for!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

That is the kind of day we all look for


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

should have been a nice ride


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

oh, yeah, depth at 20-25 miles is around 150 if you head more north to around 200 if you head more E or SE.


----------



## rustyhook2 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Fishnut's Small Boat Near-Shore Gathering*

Matt,
I believe everybody likes your idea!!!! You go ahead and plan and schedule everything. Send out some flyers and have door prizes for a few lucky anglers. Dang your a good guy. I'll be waiting for my flyer....

Rowdy


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

*OK - Lets Do it when the wind Gods are nice...*

nmsg


----------



## Captin.kid (Oct 11, 2004)

might be a while


----------



## SabineStalker (May 23, 2004)

Dont do it.. My Goodness dont do it.. That water out there is evil.. You'll be like us before long and have to have it.. I used to fish the bays and Sabine Lake, but ventured out on a smoothe day. Now, two boats later, I sit bored watching the weather and seas every chance I get to get on the computer. Stop while you're ahead. The offshore water will draw you back out and you'll be getting a bigger boat before long, and buying more tackle and equipment. Save yourself, dont go out there man.... Lol..

I have been 40 miles out in a 17ft Boston whaler several times in slick conditions with a buddy boat. Thans not saying much because the buddy boat was a 16 ft aluminum flat bottom.. 

Go for it. Its a different world out there. Pick a day with less than 2 ft seas which happens more than you'd think in the summer months and haul Butt.. 

Dont worry about technique for kings, they are not at all picky, if they are around youll catch them. Get a few cheap C&H Rattle Jets to troll about 7 to 9 mph around a few rigs and youll definitely get some. Pink and blue skirts work best for me.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well in the old days when a 20 ft. boat was big I went 60 miles every chance in my old 20 ft. Glastron with a v-6 Buick and OMC out drive. Now it did have some freeboard. Somehow always made it back. Had 2 25 Gal. fuel tanks and great mileage. Now days i go in a 25 Whaler even spend the nite sometimes. Single 250 Yamaha, although Ive never been too smart (as you can tell from past exploits). 

Charlie


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

*Small boat gathering*

It would be fun to have a small boat gathering or buddy boat tournament out of Freeport this summer when conditions are (ice cream) perfect. Obviously, it would be on short notice due to weather but it looks like there are enough small boats on this board to make it worth while.

If everyone opted for a tournament the parameters could be:
1. Start at dawn, weigh in at 3pm.
2. Single engine boats.
3. Fish up to 35nm.
4. Two boat teams (buddy boats) fishing together or within sight of eachother. 
5. Two boat teams must weigh in together for catch to be counted. 
6. $20 entry fee for prizes. Depending on the number of entries, the prizes could be cash or rod and reel combos. 
7. Simple tournament rules on the honor system.

Any commets or suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

A rodeo event?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have fished a 24-ft El Pescador over 25 miles out before too!. Self bailing hull and high bow help alot. We found on great way to use this boat was to anchor bow forward in the 2nd gut and fish wrecks along Matagorda Island. 

It's not a offshore deep V but usable in calm seas.


----------



## Richman (May 22, 2004)

*Masquito Fleet*

I'm in, just say when, do 35 pretty reguarly and now I got new power and doubled my range ( 225 zuki ) just choose your battles wisely.
Rich


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

Let's do it.


----------



## zihuatanejo (Jun 29, 2004)

*El pescador*

The bad thing bout the pesky is that it is hell to gaff a #110 shark in a boat with no sides as we found out last year, my buddy is still ****** at me for that one, I was gung ho till I realized that I had nada to brace against when I stuck the beast, this year I'm thinking tail rope and drowning the damned things or the old Hemmingway method of a gunshot to the head..We used to go 35 miles in our 1976 17' Mckee craft...that little boat is like a rock out there...no roll and dry as a bone going out and surfs all the way in....Just my opinion but the pesky rides like a jon boat.


----------



## SabineStalker (May 23, 2004)

The small boat tournament sounds like fun. Im a little far away, but with good sea forcasts Id like to make it. It would give some of us a chance to meet anyway and have a little fun to boot. Ive been wanting to get into Freeports deeper water anyway. I gotta get an amberjack and a wahoo this year somehow. May need to start a new thread for this.


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

I would be interested in donating my money to a small boat offshore tourney  Been wanting to try offshore, sounds like a good oppurtunity. Have a 20' Chaparral CC w/ Johnson 140 & 55 gal. fuel tank. Not sure How far that would get me, but have been wanting to find out. I also have a lil johnny 9 hp tiller that I could clamp on the transom for a kicker. Sounds like a good excuse to pull the tricker on a new GPS unit..hehe


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

A gathering of small boats out of Freeport sounds like a great idea. Hopefully we'll have another Pt O gathering this year, quite a few small boats down for that last year and alot of fun. I carry a 27 gal extra tank with a DC inline fuel pump and kwik connects on both ends and the same fitting as on the tank mounted in my gas cap. When I start to run low, connect hose to spare tank and gas cap and connect to battery, fills enroute, waves not an issue. Both tanks together are 63 gallons, 20' Proline - 140 Johnson, I get about 3.3 mpg but figure on 2.5, range then is 157 miles.....that means 50 is it for me.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

My dad is currently having a 24' boatright built with twin tunnels & twin 140 zukis mainly for close range offshore & bay trips having two motors is always good. I think its a little overboard but whatever he wants to do. He just sold a proline 30 express but he never went out more than 40 miles on that. Should be an interesting boat ready to take a ride see how shallow it will run compared to my 18' boatright w/ 115 merc 4-stroke


----------



## Where To? (May 23, 2004)

I have a 22' TwinVee w/90 Hondas and 80 gallons gas - it feels small 60+ miles out. As some previous posts, I also started by buddy-boating (still preferred plan) to get comfortable at 30, then 40, then 50, and so on. I installed a Naman 3100 fuel meter so I can monitor the remaining range/fuel - I don't trust the analog gauges except as a general indication. Now I am very confident of what gas is remaining in the tank (also have taken two 6 gallon jugs a time or two tied down with rope). In addition to showing everyone where anchor, drift sock, life jackets, flares, etc. is as other do, I also show them how to get back to Freeport (1st waypoint in my list) using my GPS in the event I am unable to navigate, and how to use the VHF is they are newbies.


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

a tourney sounds fun for small boats. I like the buddy boat thing cause im not too comfortable going out even 20 or 30 miles offshore in my 21' kenner. But i do have 50gal fuel and a 200hp yama proV. Who would probably set up this event?


----------



## jeremyj (Mar 15, 2005)

I am in, just say when. Can go in very short notice...


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I would go also in my seahunt186 cc. Sounds short being a 18.6' boat, but this boat is made for offshore trips. Very high sides and made for big waves. That's why I got this boat to go inshore, jetty, and short offshore trips. 60 gallon fuel tank too. Can't wait!!


----------



## froggy (May 21, 2004)

*20' Gulf Coast?*

Wonder if a 20' Gulf Coast with a 64 gal. gas tank would make it. How much chop would it handle. Anybody???????


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

well from what every one has been saying Froggy, they have seen shallowsports with out sides out 40+ miles, of course on good days... and im sure they mean GOOD DAYS.. not a wave in sight LOL...


----------



## Hou-Chap (Nov 10, 2004)

Hopefully everyone can become available for a blue bird day short offshore trip. I am assuming the water gets pretty around Julyish?? I sure would feel better about my boat if I saw a "no sided" boat zip by me about 20 mi. out ! I have been wanting to try my hand at the kings and hopefully a few snapper, ling, and dolphin but have been too chicken to venture out to far solo. I think this gathering could be just what the doctor ordered. Looking forward to putting some names to faces too.


----------



## andriel (Apr 2, 2005)

*21' Alweld*

I have probably the wierdest of all boats listed here, but it's a 2003 21' Alweld Escort v-hull. It was an 80's model boat the brought back into production a few years ago. All aluminum with alum floor and self bail port at the rear. I've been out about 25 miles & go out every chance I get. I've had it in 4 to 6' seas just a mile or so out to see how it handled. It will handle it fine, but it's too rough to enjoy fishing much at that range. It's got about a 150 mile range with a 40 gallon tank - a great benefit of a light aluminum hull.


----------



## andriel (Apr 2, 2005)

By the way, if you do the small boat outing, count me in.


----------



## TxBlue (Mar 18, 2005)

froggy said:


> Wonder if a 20' Gulf Coast with a 64 gal. gas tank would make it. How much chop would it handle. Anybody???????


We routinely fish our 22 GC 35 miles out of Freeport. During last years Freeport SKA tournament we maxed out at about 42 miles.We had extra fuel on board, but I don't think we would have needed it. I would give the boat a "fair"grade for riding with the chop. Trimming the motor all the way down to bury the nose helps a lot, but if you land on the flat part, it is not fun. We fought 3 foot slop in the boat for about 30 miles one time. We could only make about 13 knots. We could have gone faster, but it was clear the boat could handle more than we could.


----------



## Loco Pato (Jun 22, 2004)

*Whaler or a raft*



CHARLIE said:


> Well in the old days when a 20 ft. boat was big I went 60 miles every chance in my old 20 ft. Glastron with a v-6 Buick and OMC out drive. Now it did have some freeboard. Somehow always made it back. Had 2 25 Gal. fuel tanks and great mileage. Now days i go in a 25 Whaler even spend the nite sometimes. Single 250 Yamaha, although Ive never been too smart (as you can tell from past exploits).
> 
> Charlie


 if your not in a whaler get a life raft, A GPIRB should be a must on every boat regardless of size or make. Calm Seas.......


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Hou-Chap said:


> .....but have been too chicken to venture out to far solo.


Your not chicken bud, your wise. This is not to encourage people to go out of their comfort zone or to push small boats waaaaay past their limits. Heaven forbid we have another tragidy like last weeks.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Brady Bunch said:


> Your not chicken bud, your wise. This is not to encourage people to go out of their comfort zone or to push small boats waaaaay past their limits. Heaven forbid we have another tragidy like last weeks.


Amen to that!

Bob


----------

